# repatriation help



## Expatpaul (Jul 5, 2013)

have been an expat in Berlin for over 30 years. Now my German wife would like to live in the USA. I would also kind of like to go back. Does anyone have any advice on how to repatriate back to the States?


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

For you, as a US citizen, it's pretty simple: make sure your passport is valid, and book a plane ticket. 

However, if like many long-term expats you have not been filing US taxes or FBARs, you'll want to get caught up on that.

Also don't forget to abmeld when you leave!

As for your wife, she can of course join you, but you'll need to check with the consulate and see what type of status she'll need, how much paperwork is required, and how long the process will take.


----------

